

Ask HN: 'What do you want to be?' How to explain you want to start startups? - newsisan

(for the teenagers like myself)
======
nkassis
It's just because your are a teenager that you have issues with getting people
to understand wanting to start on your own. Just tell hem what you want to do
and if they don't get it well, even my mom thinks I'm nuts. She keeps telling
me how she doesn't understand that I have a degree and know a lot about
computers but I make way less then her friends working as a tech support guy
for a large corp with a 2 year associates degree.

All I can do is hope she will understand one day when it works. If it doesn't
well, can't win all the battles.

------
kirvyteo
I just like to build new things, like creating your own art, something to call
your own. Sometimes it solves a real problem, sometimes it is just something
you feel the world needs. I like the challenge of trying to sell it. The money
that may come with it is great and it is a way to keep score. Some like the
fame and attention it brings but others just prefer to be known quietly and
proudly as the creator. Whatever it is, it is probably one of the coolest
thing you will ever do.

------
niico
I used to be a teenager not to long ago. (Im 21 now) But I started just like
you did.

I wouldnt worry about how to tell that you wanna start a startup. Just start
it. This is the only way they will understand or maybe accept that THAT is
what you want to do with the rest of your life.

------
anigbrowl
You say 'I want to run my own software business.' Be warned, this will annoy
some people.

------
mrschwabe
Tell people you have a bold vision of the future. And that you're planning the
launch of a company to make it happen.

(btw, if you don't have a bold vision of the future start thinking harder)

~~~
jmonegro
I'd say the harder you think, the harder it gets.

------
whatevers2009
Say "I want to be an entrepreneur".

------
dools
Passionate, excited, committed and successful.

